# Another mail-box boy!



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

This guy was left in my mailbox with a note - "Plz take good care of him!" He seems to be completely healthy going into quarantine! I've never taken care of or owned/bought a crowntail. Is there anything different about this tail type I should know? He's fast!





























His eyes are a little cloudy so I'll keep an eye on that, otherwise I don't see anything...do you?


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

nope


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Omg! My dream fishy!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He's gorgeous! :3
Why do people keep leaving fish in your mail?? I wish someone did that to me! Lol!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's beautiful! WANT!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I put up fliers saying I'd take in unwanted bettas, I've received 3, one passed away at about 4 am this morning.

Thanks guys, someone start adopting lol I'm running out of tanks!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oooh! That's really sweet of you! Good thing people are actually heeding the fliers.  I'm sorry about that one betta though.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

He's gorgeous  Im gonna make a flier now >.<


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!! He's gorgeous!! Glad you have a place where you can safely take in more bettas. Kudos!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Doggyhog - I was thinking about your sig this morning when I was doing my water changes, I just couldn't remember which user had it ;] 
I love caring for my bettas. They keep me sane.

Leeniex - Where are you?

Go cupid go! I have TONS of high quality betta photos if you need one for your flier or want any ideas =]

And thanks fightergirl..It was a sad loss but he isn't suffering any longer and for that I am glad.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He is very pretty!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, I didn't realize you'd gotten another rescue. I love that first pic of him flaring, that's an amazing shot. He looks like he has a lot of life in him still. Maybe the owner just couldn't take care of him anymore. I hope you're able to find homes for them now.  Good luck, Green Tea, what you're doing is amazing.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in CT.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I could reasonably adopt one if I wasn't already maxed out on space. Curse this lack of space!


----------



## Salamandair (Aug 15, 2011)

His tail is amazing. A lovely betta you have there!


----------



## Devotion (Jul 14, 2011)

He is a stunner!! Big congrats on him!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

He is something else! He looks great to me.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks all =]

Let me know when you have some space Sakura!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

If only i lived closer...i would totally take him off your hands...hes a beauty..you should be called the Betta Saver cause what you are doing is amazing!!


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

holy crap thats a beauty


----------



## crezelda (Dec 17, 2010)

say, im going down to seatac for an um... furry convention ( its NOT like csi..trust me) if your really cramped for space i might steal- er adopt <3


----------

